# flower



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

Well, I didn't know anubis nana grew flowers. I guess the plant is happy.


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

So cool!


----------



## JennNP (Jul 2, 2013)

How cool! I didn't know that either. I'm just excited when mine actually grows a new leaf haha. The picture is very bright and I can't really tell, is that flower in bloom?


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

Yeah I guess its just bud at the moment.


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

No, I think it's in bloom, some terrestrial plants (like Chinese Evergreens) have flowers like that where there is one petal surrounding a stamen or pistil (don't know which one) in the middle. Google "flowering Chinese Evergreen" and there are images. They're not very pretty, but still a flower.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

that's a beautiful spathe! It's rare for them to open up underwater ^_^!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Weaver (Sep 8, 2013)

Well what's neat is that the flower that comes to mind most similar to this is the Calla Lily.. Both Anubis and the Calla Lily are in the same family, Aroideae. 

I think once the flower is 'mature' it will unfold and look more showy. Congrats on the flower too!


----------

